# Seidon 120 v2 auf strix 980ti



## Agathon343 (21. Dezember 2016)

Wie der Titel schon sagt, frage ich mich, ob ich wohl die seidon v2 auf die Karte montieren könnte?  
Ich hab die seidon noch rum liegen aus meiner alten Konfiguration.
Ich weiß,  sie is net die beste,  aber alles is besser als der Standart kühler...  da ich ja kaum eine cpu mit zwei aoi kühlen kann, frage ich mich, ob das wohl funzen würde.
Müsste ich dann noch extra nen lüfter anbringen, für ram u Co oder würde ein einfache aoi reichen?   

Hoffe mir kann da jemand helfen,  sonst Bau ich die pumpe in die alte konfig zurück u geb de pc gleich meiner Freundin ^^

Danke schonmal 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G800F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Abductee (21. Dezember 2016)

Agathon343 schrieb:


> Ich weiß,  sie is net die beste,  aber alles is besser als der Standart kühler



Wenn du die Kühlleistung verbessern willst, könntest du auch günstig so was nachrüsten:
Watercool Spacer für 7970/7950/R8 280X Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Dann nutzt der Kühler zwei weitere Heatpipes.


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Narbennarr (21. Dezember 2016)

Nicht nur einen extra Lüfter, zumindest die VRMs müssten auf jeden Fall einen Kühlkörper bekommen + Luftstrom. Bei den VRAMS wären Kühlerchen auch angebracht. Da du weder VRAM und VRM auslesen kann, musst du also auf deine Künste vetrauen.

Ich halte die Idee für naja...verkauf die Seidon für 20-30€^^


----------



## Chimera (22. Dezember 2016)

Zuerst mal: jede(!) Asus Graka, welche ich in den letzten 7-8 Jahren in Händen hielt, hatte immer ein Manko: es war zu viel schlechte WLP darauf. Sprich: wenn du nur schon mal den Kühler abnimmst, das zähe und kerzenwachsähnliche Zeugs wegmachst und dann ne echt gute WLP drauf tust, erreichst du schon mal deutlich bessere Tempis. Mal als Beispiel: meine ENGTX760 DirectCU Mini erreichte mit dem Asus-Zeugs locker 80°C in Games, nachdem ich mühsam die miese Pampe weggeputzt und durch Prolimatech PK-3 ersetzt hatte (und hab auch gleich die Pads ersetzt, da diese kartonartig und furztrocken waren), pendelte sie sich jeweils im Bereich von 60-65°C ein 8bei exakt gleichem Lüfterprofil!) und vorallem konnte sie danach auch problemlos ihren Boost halten.
Dann zu deiner Frage: ohne Bastelei wirst du ne Seidon nicht drauf bekommen, denn all diese Hybridumbausets sind entweder auf die Asetek Modelle oder dann im Falle von Corsair auf Corsair AIOs ausgelegt. Die Seidon jedoch weicht da halt ab, ergo müsstest du da selber was an Halterungen rumfrickeln und basteln. Zudem müsstest du noch für die Kühlung der VRMs und natürlich dem RAM sorgen, was den Aufwand zusätzlich erhöht. Und am Ende bleibt die Frage, ob das Teilchen dann die Karte auch gut kühlen kann. Denn nicht vergessen: man sagt nicht umsonst, pro 100W ein 120mm Radiator. Wenn du dann also ne Graka mit 200-300W Abwärme kühlen willst, ist ein 120er Radiator eh schon am unteren Limit und wenn die Wakü (mit deinen Worten) dann nicht so super gut ist, kannst dir den Erfolg ja ausrechnen 
Das zweite Problem ist aber: mit einer AIO kann es gut sein, dass man keine Pumpengeräusche hört, wenn man aber dann zwei drin hat und die auch noch in unterschiedlichen Frequenzen surren, dann kann daraus schnell mal ein Störgeräusch entstehen. Drum: wenn man CPU und GPU mit Wasser kühlen will, dann setzt man besser gleich von Anfang an auf nen Custom Loop, den man später auch mit anderen CPUs und GPUs weiternutzen bzw. erweitern kann. Wenn du natürlich gerne bastelst und keine Probs mit den zusätzlichen Geräuschen hast, kannst du den Versuch natürlich gerne starten


----------



## Agathon343 (22. Dezember 2016)

Also das mit der wlp hab ich schon vor kurzem gecheckt.
Wahnsinn...
Ich hab noch nie so viel Paste auf einer kleinen gpu gesehen. 
Ich weiß dass asus dazu neigt zu  übertreiben,  aber das...

Schon als ich die schrauben am kühler gelöst u ihn mit etwas Zug von der Karte gelöst habe, bemerkte ich, dass es sich extrem schmierig u pappig anfühlt.
Meine Temps waren dank gutem airflow im idle nichts schlechtes, 29 grad, aber ab einer full Hd Auflösung u 140 hz gingen Temps im Bereich der 85 - 95 Grad los u das nach 2 Minuten.   Deshalb eben aufgeschraubt, abgemacht u dann der Schock...

Der ganze Sockel komplett mit wlp vollgelaufen.  Sowas is mir noch nie unter gekommen...  ich dürfte gefühlte 6g Paste aus dem Sockel,  von der gpu u dem kühler entfernt haben.  Die arme Karte wäre garantiert den hitzetot gestorben, grausam u qualvoll...

Danach, wirklich schöne Temps.   60 grad unter Voll last, vielleicht mal 65...
Jetz aber im neuen Gehäuse,  geht der Spaß von vorne los.

Meine konfig:  

Asus x99 strix
I7 6800k
Asus strix 980 ti
16 gb corsair vengnance 2666 lp
Thermalthake 650 Netzteil (ja, eines der wenigen brauchbaren der marke)
Corsair h60 aoi
Zalmann h1 big tower

Ich weiß, die corsair is net die beste, aber nur ne Überbrückung bis nächsten Monat die 500 Euro für die wakü vorhanden sind.
Bis dorthin hätte ich gern vernünftige Temps u leider is das mit dem zalmann h1 net so easy..
Is n schönes Gehäuse,  aber wirklich schlechter airflow mit den Standart Ventis. 
Der 6800k produziert schon ordentlich Abwärme u die Karte erstrecht.  
Im idl is sie bei ca 35% Lüfter Drehzahl auf 32 Grad.  Das is zu viel. Sobald ich zocken kann ich euer braten u verbrennen. 
Ich versuch jetz mal noch Löcher in die Plexiglasscheibe des h1 zu bohren um direkt über der Karte nen lüfter aufzuhängen. Dann kann sie vom Netzteil her kalte Luft ansaugen u durch die Scheibe nach oben hin abgeben. Das hat im alten Gehäuse wunder bewirkt.  
Jetz wo alle lüfter, bis auf die beiden oben im Gehäuse,  kalteluft nach innen pusten, geht's etwas besser, aber fast 50 grad im Leerlauf der Karte,  wenn die Lüfter nur auf 5% laufen, is nicht tragbar...  so kann ich höchstens auf 60hz und kleiner Auflösung zocken.  Ich will keinen Monat warten oder länger. Was könnt ihr mir noch raten?



Gesendet von meinem SM-G800F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tra6zon (26. Dezember 2016)

Hi ich hab hier grade alles durchgelesen und frage mich ob das wechseln der WLP auch bei mir etwas bringen könnte?!
Hab die ASUS GTX 970 Mini und die erreicht auch locker die 79°C beim zocken.

Ich hätte hier noch Arctic Silver oder die MX2 / 4 im Schrank. Kann ich diese WLP ohne bedenken drauf tun?


----------



## Chimera (27. Dezember 2016)

Tra6zon schrieb:


> Hi ich hab hier grade alles durchgelesen und frage mich ob das wechseln der WLP auch bei mir etwas bringen könnte?!
> Hab die ASUS GTX 970 Mini und die erreicht auch locker die 79°C beim zocken.
> 
> Ich hätte hier noch Arctic Silver oder die MX2 / 4 im Schrank. Kann ich diese WLP ohne bedenken drauf tun?



Sicher, warum solltest du da Bedenken haben? Fakt: jede(!) bessere WLP taugt 1000x mehr als das Zeugs was Asus draufschmiert. Das wirst du spätestens dann erkennen, wenn du mal den Kühler abnimmst  Aber vorsichtig abnehmen, denn bei deiner Mini dürften wie bei meiner 760 Mini Wärmeleitpads auf dem RAM aufliegen, drum den Kühler vorsichtig abnehmen, so dass die Pads danach wiederverwendet werden können. Sonst musst du die auch gleich ersetzen, was ich getan hab, da bei mir die Pads furztrocken waren.
Einfach nicht wie ein berserker vorgehen, denn Asus ist zwar kulant beim Kühler-/WLP-Tausch, aber auch nur, solange man jeglichen Umbau mit Samthandschuhen vornimmt  Grad wenn man evtl. noch im Garantiezeitrahmen liegt, sollt man solche Sachen halt schon vorsichtiger machen. Aber nen WLP-Tausch mach ich z.B. ganz allgemein bei jeder Graka, denn hab in den vielen Jahren PC-Basteln noch niemals(!) auch nur eine Graka gehabt, wo 1) gute und 2) in gutem Masse WLP drauf war. Am meisten brachte es mir bei der GTX 275 und der GTX 460, ebenso bei der XFX HD7770 (da war mehr WLP drauf als dass die GPU gross war). Nur bei meiner GTX 660 von Evga, da war immerhin mal die Menge ok, aber halt auch so ein mieses Industriezeugs.
Wegen der Paste, da würd ich eher zur AS5 greifen, denn die MX2 und MX4 haben bei einigen Leuten ganz komische Verhalten auf GPUs gezeigt. Bei einigen liess die Leistung schon nach kurzer Zeit nach, bei anderen (u.a. auch mir) liess sie nach bissel längerer Zeit nach. Die Arctic Silver 5 ist zwar etwas mühsamer zum auftragen (Tip: die Tube erst ca. 30min auf Heizung legen, dann ist es ein kleines bissel besser) und braucht halt ne etwas längere Einbrennzeit bis zur max. Leistungsentfaltung, doch dafür hält sie ihre Leistung konstant und über längere Zeit. Wenn du jedoch das Maximum rausholen willst, würd ich eher zu einer der neueren greifen (Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut, Prolimatech PK-3, CoolerMaster Master Gel Nano, Gelid Extreme, etc.). Kosten halt bissel mehr, doch dafür holt man das Maximum für konventionelle Pasten damit raus, sonst bleibt halt nur Flüssigmetall (was ich bei den heutigen GPUs ohne IHS jedoch nicht soooo super find).


----------



## Agathon343 (28. Dezember 2016)

Tra6zon schrieb:


> Hi ich hab hier grade alles durchgelesen und frage mich ob das wechseln der WLP auch bei mir etwas bringen könnte?!
> Hab die ASUS GTX 970 Mini und die erreicht auch locker die 79°C beim zocken.
> 
> Ich hätte hier noch Arctic Silver oder die MX2 / 4 im Schrank. Kann ich diese WLP ohne bedenken drauf tun?


Ich gebe dir wirklich den Rat,  dich drüber zu trauen u sie zu wechseln.
Zusätzlich kannst du deine Temperaturen wirklich maßgeblich verbessern, wenn du deine gehäuselüfter richtig anordnest!

Die meisten grakas saugen die Luft erst frontal, von unten her qn und stoßen sie dann nach oben hin weg. 
Dadurch sammelt sich die ganze warme Luft um die graka herum und je nachdem wie du dein Netzteil eingebaut hast, saugt sie sich auch noch die warme Abluft durch  die Kühlrippen.

Die beste lüfteranordnung wäre also logischerweise unten,  vom Netzteil her, einen möglichst starken lüfter kalte Luft auf die graka pusten zu lassen und dann direkt über Ihr, im ghäuse Deckel, einen weiteren die warme Abluft der Karte nach außen pusten zu lassen.  So habe ich meine temps im alten Gehäuse unter volllast, um geschlagene 12 grad verbessern können und das nur durch zwei vernünftige lüfter, die du schon um 15 - 25€ erhältst und qualitative Wärmeleitpaste.

Wenn du  dich entschließt sie zu wechseln, Karte vorsichtig vom lüfter lösen, kann etwas mehr Kraft benötigen,  da die viele wlp klebrig ist und dadurch der kühler auf der gpu fest pappt, aufpassen dass du das Kabel von den Lüftern nicht raus reißt. 
Die alte Paste GRÜNDLICH, bis auf den letzten Rest vom kühler, der gpu u aus dem Sockel entfernen,  falls sie auch dorthin gelaufen is und dann eine so dünne Schicht wue möglich, mir einem Spachtel auftragen. 

Bevor du die Karte wieder verschraubst, nimm dir die Zeit die kühler Lamellen zu reinigen. Am besten geht das mit einer dünnen klinge oder etwas ähnlich schmalem.  Vorsichtig in die Lamellen fahren und die staubfussel die sich dort sammeln einfach raus ziehen.
Glaub mir, dort sammelt sich so einiges. Auf diese Weise jede einzelne Lamelle reinigen. 
Im Anschluss die Lüfter Blätter und auch alles andere vorsichtig von Staub u anderen Anhängsel befreien. 
Das kann einen unterschied von mehreren Grad machen.  Der Staub der sich in den Lamellen sammelt, verhindert einen guten luft Durchfluss und damit eine effiziente Wärme abfuhr.  

Für die Paste kann man wattepats und wattestäbchen plus nagellackebtferner nutzen, um sie gut entfernen zu können.  Aber qualitative, die nicht so sehr fusseln.  Wenn du diese tippst befolgst, kannst du sicher einige grad rauaholen.

Und vergiss nicht! 
Wenn du die Karte wieder verschraubst, die schrauben der gpu immer gleichmäßig und überkreuz fester ziehen. Nie eine komplett auf einmal anziehen. Immer Umdrehung für Umdrehung abwechselnd, damit der Druck auf die gpu gleichmäßig ansteigt.  Das is sehr wichtig!  

Viel Glück u keine sorge!  Das ganze is kein Beinbruch u kinderleicht wenn man etwas Feingefühl besitzt! 


Gesendet von meinem SM-G800F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Chimera (28. Dezember 2016)

Agathon343 schrieb:


> Für die Paste kann man wattepats und wattestäbchen plus nagellackebtferner nutzen, um sie gut entfernen zu können.  Aber qualitative, die nicht so sehr fusseln.  Wenn du diese tippst befolgst, kannst du sicher einige grad rauaholen.




Ähm, grad so was aggressives wie Nagellackentferner würd ich bei ner Graka niemals nutzen. Kannst gut beobachten, was der Lackentferner mit der Schutzschicht auf dem PCB anstellen kann, wenn bissel was auf die Platine kommt  Zum reinigen reicht ganz normaler Brennspiritus, der verdunstet schnell, ist nicht so aggressiv und vorallem auch nicht schädlich für die Atemwege. Oder man kann sich von Akasa oder Arctic den Cleaner holen (wobei der ähnlich wie Spiritus ist). Auf alle Fälle bei Grakas niemals mit aggressiven Mitteln arbeiten, ist da echt zu heikel. Beim IHS einer CPU ist es was anderes, die ist deutlich grösser und die Platine etwas weiter weg, dennoch würd ich auch dort eher auf was sanftes setzen.
Zum Thema Kühler putzen, da gibt es 2 wunderbare Hilfsmittelchen: 1x nen guten Pinsel und 1x ein Blasbalg aus dem Fotozubehör, damit kann man vorsichtig alles zwischen den Lamellen rauspusten. Persönlich(!) würd ich auch niemals zu Druckluft greifen, denn aus langen Jahren der Arbeit mit Airbrush und Spraydose weiss ich, dass die wenigsten Dosen trockene Luft rausblasen, bei vielen kommt gleich noch Kondenswasser mit raus und Wasser auf Bauteilen...naja, bin ich nicht so ein Fan von  Gibt zwar auch spezielle Druckluftdosen für Elektrogeräte, doch sind die meistens deutlich teurer als so ein Blasebalg für Objektive.
Mit der WLP Schicht stimme ich dir voll und ganz zu, bei WLP ist mehr eben nicht besser. Eine feine Schicht reicht da locker. Wichtig ist noch zu erwähnen, dass man den abgenommenen Kühler mit den Wärmeleitpads am besten mit ner Lage Frischhaltefolie abdeckt, damit die Pads nicht zu lange an der Luft liegen und trocken werden (falls sie es nicht schon sind). Geht zwar nicht so schnell, aber jeder Schutz ist besser als gar keiner  Meist sollt man sowieso gleich auch die Pads ersetzen, denn auch die sind nicht grad von bester Quali. Ach ja, wenn möglich sollt man die Lüfter vor dem abnehmen des Kühlers von der Platine trennen, wenn man mit aufgesetztem Kühler ran kommt. Denn es ist sehr schnell passiert, dass einem der Kühler aus der Hand fällt und dann so am Kabel reisst, dass es im schlimmsten Fall mehr schädigt. Drum besser vorher abnehmen.
Aber ansonsten kann man nix hinzufügen


----------



## Tra6zon (28. Dezember 2016)

Wooow. Danke dir für die genaue Anleitung 

Werde mich heute mal dran setzen und die WLP austauschen gegen die Artic Silver 

Vielen Dank auch an Chimera 

Ich meld mich dann wieder wenn ich fertig bin.


----------



## Tra6zon (28. Dezember 2016)

Soll ich evtl. auch die Pads dann sofort austauschen oder bringt das nicht viel?
Wenn ich schon dabei bin könnte ich das doch gleich mitmachen 

Wenn ja welche würdet ihr empfehlen?


----------



## Chimera (28. Dezember 2016)

Pads tauschen kann was bringen, jedoch ist es beim VRAM nicht ganz soooo gravierend, aber bei den VRMs schon, wenn da auch ein Pad drunter ist. Auf alle Fälle musst du gucken, was für ne Dicke sie haben, denn nicht immer kommen auf RAM und VRMs dieselben Dicken zum Einsatz. Hier hast du mal ne Auswahl an guten, die auch ne gute Leiteigenschaft haben, aber nicht ganz so billig sind: Warmeleitpaste/-kleber im Preisvergleich. Die Thermal Grizzly scheinen nen guten Kompro aus Preis/Leistung zu bieten, musst halt einfach messen, ob du 1mm, 2mm oder gar 3mm dicke Pads brauchst. Zu dünne sind schlecht, da dann gar kein Kontakt und zu dicke sind auch nicht ideal, da sie dann vom Kühler ordentlich gequetscht werden. Ich hab bei meiner Asus ENGTX760 DirectCU Mini jedenfalls solche hier genommen (einfach von Akasa): Thermal Grizzly Minus Pad 8, 30x30x2mm (TG-MP8-30-30-20-1R), das reichte bei mir, da ich nur den halben RAM auf der Kühlerseite hab und so kein so grosses Stück brauchte  Mit 30x30mm ist man halt je nach Karte bissel knapp dran (ergab bei mir 9 Pads a 10x10mm), kannst natürlich auch so nen Streifen nehmen: Thermal Grizzly Minus Pad 8, 120x20x2mm (TG-MP8-120-20-20-1R). Wenn es billig sein muss, dann wären die Arctic Pads wohl die erste Wahl (kommen/kamen auch bei deren GPU Kühler zum Einsatz).
Beim Conrad bekommst du sonst industrielle Pads, die sind bissel günstiger und z.T. auch in grösseren Formaten erhältlich, aber dann halt auch nicht so auf Leistung ausgelegt. Je nachdem kann es sich lohnen, muss aber nicht, da man ja nicht soooo oft die Pads tauscht 

Edit: Guck, hier beim Aquatuning hast du noch ne grosse Auswahl in allen Preisklassen: Warmeleitpad | Warmeleitmittel | Aquatuning Germany.


----------



## Abductee (28. Dezember 2016)

Zum Glück hat die Asus 980 Ti Strix keinen VRAM-Kühler mit Wärmeleitpads.
Da braucht man sich um ein Austrocknen keine Sorgen machen.


----------



## Chimera (29. Dezember 2016)

Abductee schrieb:


> Zum Glück hat die Asus 980 Ti Strix keinen VRAM-Kühler mit Wärmeleitpads.
> Da braucht man sich um ein Austrocknen keine Sorgen machen.




Jo, aber Tra6zon nutzt ja ne 970 Mini und ich vermute ma stark, dass dort derselbe Vapor-DHE-Kühler zum Einsatz kommt wie schon zuvor bei der 670 Mini und 760 Mini (siehe Bild) und da ist auch bei den VRMs ein kleines Padchen. Bei den Minis wäre ja auch kein Platz für nen anschraubbaren oder steckbaren Kühler, so wie es jetzt gelöst ist, macht es den Anschein, dass auch die VRMs vom Vaporkühler profitieren.
Wobei ich persönlich(!) halt eh bissel den Tick hab, dass wenn ich schon mal Pads bestellen muss, dann order ich gleich meist bissel mehr, um im Fall der Fälle eben auch an Lager zu haben 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tra6zon (29. Dezember 2016)

Hi Leute, habe jetzt die WLP erfolgreich gegen die Thermal Grizzly Kyronaut gewechselt.
Allerdings hat sich kaum etwas geändert an der Temperatur.
Habe vorher sowie nachher Furmark für 5:30 min laufen lassen.
Hat sich um genau 1°C gebessert.
Vorher: 74°C
Nachher: 73°C

Muss sich die Paste evtl. noch einarbeiten?

Und so sah das ganze Original aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gesendet mit meinem Galaxy A5 2016


----------



## Chimera (29. Dezember 2016)

Ok, zuerst mal: Furzmurks ist in keinster noch so kleinen Weise relevant, da es wie Prime95 null Aussagekraft hat. Fuurzmurks dient einzig und alleine dazu das Limit von Kühlern herauszufinden, mehr aber auch nicht. Ergo: entweder mal den 3D Murks, nen Unigine Bench oder ein game laufen lassen und gucken.
Zudem, falls dies Bilder nach(!) dem WLP Tausch sind, dann hast du viel zu viel Pampe drauf. Bei den heutigen GPUs reicht ein Pünktlein von paar Millimeter, es soll nur ne feine Schicht drauf geben und keine 1mm dicke Schicht. Die WLP dient ja nur dazu, um allerfeinste Unebenheiten des Kühlerbodens und der GPU auszugleichen. Hat man zu viel Paste, dann hat diese eher ne isolierende Wirkung. Die Thermal Grizzly braucht übrigens keine Einbrennzeit wie z.B. die Arctic Silver 5, die arbeitet recht schnell bei voller Leistung. 
Würd drum erst mal die GPU sauber machen, dann einen(!) Klecks von paar Millimeter in die Mitte geben und dann mit ner Kreditkarte o.ä. gaaaaaaaaaanz dünn auftragen, dann den Kühler (gereinigt) wieder aufschrauben und dann mit nem Game(!) testen, aber nicht mit so nem Zeugs was keine Aussagekraft hat  Folding@Home geht auch, das drückt die Hitze auch nach oben, aber im gesunden Rahmen.

Edit: Guck, hier in dem Vid ab 4min03 zeigt der Typ, wie man es auftragen sollte: How to fix overheating video card - Jayztwocents Tutorial - YouTube. Jetzt hat seine GTX aber ne grosse IHS auf der GPU, drum braucht er mehr Pampe. Du hingegen brauchst effektiv nur minimal, die Schicht sollte so fein sein, dass beim aufbringen des Kühlers kaum was neben die GPU laufen kann bzw. kaum was rausgequetscht wird.


----------



## Tra6zon (29. Dezember 2016)

Vielen Dank Chimera 

Die Bilder sind von vorher, sprich so hat es ASUS gemacht 

Ich habe wie du erwähnt hast nur einen Kleks drauf gemacht und mit einem WLP-Spatel gleichmäßig und dünn verteilt.
Habe leider nicht mehr dran gedacht nachher Fotos zu machen 

Furzmurks  habe ich so auf die schnelle gefunden.
Bei Spielen wie "The Division" sind die Temps leider auch gleich geblieben (76°C maximal).

Denke mal, dass der Kühler einfach zu klein ist.

Naja etwas positives hat das ganze doch noch. Undzwar habe ich die Karte vernünftig sauber gemacht, sprich Lüfter, Chip usw. 

Danke euch allen


----------



## Chimera (30. Dezember 2016)

Nun, der Kühler an sich wurde ja zuvor mit etwas hitzigeren Chips, namentlich dem GTX 670 und dem GTX 760 Chip aka GK104, problemlos fertig. Nutzt du evtl. noch die Herstellerlüfterkurve oder hast du dir ne eigene erstellt? Ich z.B. nutze ne eher aggressive Kurve, sprich bis zu nem gewissen Tempibereich eher zahm, aber dann vorallem im Gamingbereich eher volle Kanne (siehe Bild). Mit der originalen Kurve von Asus hatte ich so meine Mühe, denn da stieg die Temperatur auch recht an und die Karte konnte den Boost nicht halten. Da ich beim zocken eh Kopfhörer trage, stört es mich auch nicht, wenn da dann der Lüfi mit 70-90% dreht 
Naja, dann ist natürlich auch noch wichtig, dass die Karte gut atmen kann. Dadurch, dass sie halt recht kurz ist, muss man mit Karten darunter bissel aufpassen. Drum kam bei mir die Soundkarte auch in den untersten Slot und nicht direkt unter die Graka (auch, weil sich im oberen Slot dann die Lanes auf x8/x8 geteilt hätten, während sie jetzt x16/x4 sind). Zudem ist ein guter Airflow hilfreich, je mehr die Karte atmen kann, um so besser  Wenn du ein eher kleines Case nutzt, ja dann wären die höheren Tempis hingegen fast normal. In meinem F31 hat sie halt sehr viel Raum zum atmen 

Edit: Hast du schon mal mit Undervolting gearbeitet? Leider kommt es bei Asus Karten auch gerne mal vor, dass die mit ner zu hohen Spannung arbeiten und dies z.T. völlig unnötig. Meine ENGTS450 z.B. hatte ne viel zu hohe Spannung und wurde dadurch auch heisser als nötig, nachdem ich sie bissel abgesenkt hatte, blieb sie imemr noch stabil bei gleichem Takt und bissel kühler. Am Ende ist es eh die Summe aller Optimierungen, die etwas kühler laufen lässt, selten ist es nur eine Sache 
Alternativ den Asus Kühler wegmachen und nen Arctic Accelero Mono Plus draufklatschen  Der reicht für die 970 (soll ja 200W abführen können...) und ist selbst bei 100% Drehzahl nicht so laut. Ob sich so ne Investition bei so ner Karte noch lohnt, ist wiederum ne andere Frage 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tra6zon (30. Dezember 2016)

Chimera schrieb:


> Nun, der Kühler an sich wurde ja zuvor mit etwas hitzigeren Chips, namentlich dem GTX 670 und dem GTX 760 Chip aka GK104, problemlos fertig. Nutzt du evtl. noch die Herstellerlüfterkurve oder hast du dir ne eigene erstellt? Ich z.B. nutze ne eher aggressive Kurve, sprich bis zu nem gewissen Tempibereich eher zahm, aber dann vorallem im Gamingbereich eher volle Kanne (siehe Bild). Mit der originalen Kurve von Asus hatte ich so meine Mühe, denn da stieg die Temperatur auch recht an und die Karte konnte den Boost nicht halten. Da ich beim zocken eh Kopfhörer trage, stört es mich auch nicht, wenn da dann der Lüfi mit 70-90% dreht
> Naja, dann ist natürlich auch noch wichtig, dass die Karte gut atmen kann. Dadurch, dass sie halt recht kurz ist, muss man mit Karten darunter bissel aufpassen. Drum kam bei mir die Soundkarte auch in den untersten Slot und nicht direkt unter die Graka (auch, weil sich im oberen Slot dann die Lanes auf x8/x8 geteilt hätten, während sie jetzt x16/x4 sind). Zudem ist ein guter Airflow hilfreich, je mehr die Karte atmen kann, um so besser  Wenn du ein eher kleines Case nutzt, ja dann wären die höheren Tempis hingegen fast normal. In meinem F31 hat sie halt sehr viel Raum zum atmen
> 
> Edit: Hast du schon mal mit Undervolting gearbeitet? Leider kommt es bei Asus Karten auch gerne mal vor, dass die mit ner zu hohen Spannung arbeiten und dies z.T. völlig unnötig. Meine ENGTS450 z.B. hatte ne viel zu hohe Spannung und wurde dadurch auch heisser als nötig, nachdem ich sie bissel abgesenkt hatte, blieb sie imemr noch stabil bei gleichem Takt und bissel kühler. Am Ende ist es eh die Summe aller Optimierungen, die etwas kühler laufen lässt, selten ist es nur eine Sache
> ...


Ja hab ein etwas kleineres Gehäuse (Cooltek U3).
Mit Undervolting hatte ich bisher keine bekanntschaft gemacht. Hört sich allerdings interessant an. Werde mich da mal ein wenig reinlesen.
Der Kühler sieht total hässlig aus. Sorry sowas kommt mir nicht in mein Gehäuse 

Was ich halt überlegt habe ist mir eine "neue" Grafikkarte zu besorgen. Mit Zero Fan Modus. Allerdings hab ich nur platz für max. 200mm lange Karten.


Gesendet mit meinem Galaxy A5 2016


----------



## Chimera (30. Dezember 2016)

Naja, von der 1060/6GB gibt es ja mittlerweile div. Mini Modelle und wenn du nicht abgeneigt bist zu AMD, da gäb es von der RX470/480 sicher auch paar Mini Modelle (z.B. Gigabunt, Sapphire). Von der GTX weiss ich jedenfalls, dass Zotac, Gigabunt  und natürlich die Modelle von Evga, die eh recht kurz wären (also jene ohn ACX Kühler). Was du bei deiner Karte evtl. noch testen kannst: ich hab damals, als ich die Karte noch im kleineren Midgard nutzte, bissel an der Kühlerverschalung gepimped. Die ist dort ja recht offen und hab dann mal die seitlichen Öffnungen abgedeckt, so dass sie effektiv alle warme Luft nach aussen pustet und nix mehr ins Gehäuse. Half dort bissel, im jetztigen Gehäuse war es jedoch vernachlässigbar.
Mein Tip: wenn du nicht grad fixiert auf Silent bist, dan ngreif besser zu nem DHE Modell. Sind zwar gerne verpönnt, da ja soooooo laut (achtung, sarkastisch gemeint  ), doch grad in kleinen Gehäusen kann es ein mega Vorteil sein, wenn so viel warme Luft wie möglich rausgeschaufelt wird. Seit der GTX 460 setze ich hauptsächlich auf DHE Kühler (ok, die Asus ist eher ein Hybrid) und meine GTX 660 SC ist z.B. gar nicht sooo laut. Bin mir da von meiner GTX 275 oder der HD4870 (sogar mit Sapphire Kühler war die lauter!) anderes gewohnt, zumal meine GTX gar nicht in so nen hohen Bereich drehen muss, um richtig laut zu werden 
Bzgl. dem Undervolting, da spielt natürlich auch ne Rolle, was für ne Quali von GPU du hast. Einfach mal mit GPU-Z auslesen (bei GPU-Z oben auf den Rahmen vom Tool gehen, rechte Maustaste drücken und dann auf "Settings" klicken -> siehe Bild). Je höher der ASIC Wert, um so besser ist die GPU für Undervolting ohne Taktsenkung geeignet. Natürlich kann man auch den Takt leicht absenken, wobei dies halt nicht immer wirklich viel bringt. Bei älteren Games z.B., wo ich locker über 100 FPS erreichen würd, da senke ich z.B. das Powertarget leicht und senke bissel die Spannung, so dass ich halt anstatt 100 FPS eher 70 FPS erreiche, was immer noch flüssig ist und mir(!) dann reicht, da die GPU 1) kühler und 2) leiser werkelt 
Bei solchen Sachen musst du halt selber testen und probieren, was dir am besten schmeckt. Manchmal braucht es einfach ne Combo von allem.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

